
Making an open source, privacy-conscious alternative to Google Analytics - Jefro118
https://www.sourcesort.com/interview/making-an-open-source-privacy-conscious-alternative-to-google-analytics
======
vaibhavsagar
I recently switched to
[https://www.goatcounter.com/](https://www.goatcounter.com/), which is also
open source and privacy-conscious, and I've been very happy with it. Even
though I'm on the free tier, the developer has been incredibly responsive to
all the issues I've raised.

